# VM vs Zekrom_B0lt



## Dragon (Mar 20, 2015)

[size=+2]*Vipera Magnifica vs Zekrom_B0lt*[/size]



> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*Vipera Magnifica's active squad*

 *Violent Mustelid* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator>
 *Finbarr Galedeep* the male Buizel <Swift Swim> @ Water Stone
 *Master Belch* the male Goomy <Gooey> @ Lucky Egg
 *Darude* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter> @ Eviolite
 *Li Feng* the female Seviper <Shed Skin> @ Black Sludge
 *Ophelia* the female Snivy <Overgrow>
 *Vile Myriapoda* the female Venipede <Swarm>
 *Libertad* the female Hawlucha <Unburden> @ Flying Gem
 *Kamohoalii* the male Carvanha <Rough Skin>


*Zekrom_B0lt's active squad*

 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Dēng Lóng Yú* the male Chinchou <Illuminate>
 *Froakie* the male Froakie <Protean> @ Amulet Coin
 *Geodude* the male Geodude <Rock Head>
 *T-Bolt* the male Pichu <Static>

-VM sends out
-Zekrom_B0lt sends out and commands
-VM commands
-judicial proceedings


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 20, 2015)

Let's go, *Master** Prosecutor Belch*!


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 20, 2015)

You can win this

Junior Attorney *T-Bolt* the male Pichu

Charm ~ Double Team ~ Disarming Voice


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 20, 2015)

Alright, start with *Taunt*. Then, make a *Substitute (15%)*. On your third turn, give him a taste of some cold, hard evidence. *TAKE THAT!*

*Taunt ~ Substitute (15%) ~ TAKE THAT!*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 23, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


The Supreme Court of Asber doesn't see much actual judicial use, as personal disputes tend to be solved the Asberian way. That is to say, by having a Pokemon battle and inevitably destroying someone's house with meteors. At any rate, the Supreme Court usually only deals with the most serious of cases, those rare few disputes that cannot be solved by pitting one's pets against each other and letting divine justice decide the victor, but today, the Supreme Court (Rm. #6) is going to be used for a special trial meant to determine who is right in the _real way_. 

The referee fights her way past the security guards at the front of the courthouse, showing her (very convincing, but very cardboard) badge to anyone who will look at it. It takes a bit of bribery and some threats before she can make it past the guard outside the door to the judge's platform, and into the main courtroom itself. The noise level in the room drops perceptibly, and the referee wonders a bit too late, if she should have worn a black robe as part of her disguise, instead of her street clothes. 

..It must not be all that important, as Vipera Magnifica and Zekrom_B0lt, down at the prosecutor and defense attorney benches, don't seem dressed the part, either. The referee shrugs and swaps her flags for the gavel at the judge's bench, and tries to remember how this part goes in video games and crime procedural TV shows.

"Order, order. Order! Uh, right. The court has convened here today to.. something.. something something a trial by combat between these two Trainers, may the Random Number Gods favour the better Trainer and such. ...Uh, you know what, just send out your Pokemon." Low murmuring in the gallery. Maybe coming up to the judge's seat wasn't the best idea in hindsight, but the referee's butchering of judicial procedure seems to have done the trick anyways. VM goes ahead and sends out Master Belch the Goomy (_Prosecutor_ Belch, says the cardboard badge stuck onto his side), while Zekrom_B0lt sends out T-Bolt the Pichu, proudly showing off his hard-won, cardboard attorney's badge. Everyone takes a moment to praise themselves on their cardboard crafting skills, and then the referee  brings down the gavel to start the battle.

*ROUND 1*

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[_Prosecutor_ Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Leaking all over the courtroom floor.
*Taunt ~ Substitute (15%) ~ TAKE THAT!*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Looking around nervously.
*Charm ~ Double Team ~ Disarming Voice*​
T-Bolt gets right to work showing off his fancy defense attorney superpowers, sparking wildly from his cheek pouches and smiling cheerfully up at the audience. Belch hesitates as the crowd is taken in by his opponent's charm, and a murmur goes through the room. They've seen lawyers with magic lie-spotting powers, but this one is just so much _cuter_ than the others! Belch makes a face and does his best to ignore them, and is about to say something cutting in response when he realizes he doesn't really have the words for that. Belch is shaking now, trying to come up with a good zinger to really make T-Bolt mad, but it just isn't in his nature to be so.. rude. 

As far as T-Bolt can tell, Belch is just.. standing there with a weird look on his face, not doing anything. The Pichu shrugs and takes off running around the courtroom, trailing afterimages in his wake. As he screeches to a stop, three false Pichus stop with him, mirroring his every move. This seems to inspire Prosecutor Belch, who starts to spit up slime until there is a faint puddle of goop on the floor in front of him. With a quick huff, Belch breathes life into the odd liquid until it gathers itself together to form a rough approximation of a Goomy.

T-Bolt doesn't seem to appreciate being copied. He pouts, and then wails at the top of his lungs. The people sitting the gallery aww loudly, and Belch makes another face behind his deaf, slimy Substitute. T-Bolt is so cute it's literally painful, and it's annoying! Everyone is supposed to like the prosecutor, not the defense attorney. What kind of a sham trial is this?

Belch decides to win everyone back with some good old fashioned lawyering, and opens up the Court Record to present some evidence. He pulls out a Lucky Egg and lobs it at T-Bolt, with a shout, then goes completely still as the evidence passes right through one of the clones instead. The egg splatters open on the defense's bench behind T-Bolt, and the gallery starts muttering once again. Did you see that prosecutor's aim? Hmm.. Not so hot. Belch goes pale with embarrassment as the referee bangs the gavel to get everyone to settle down, and to end the round.

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Pretty embarrassed.
-2 Attack. Has a Substitute (15%).
*nothing ~ Substitute (15%) ~ TAKE THAT! (miss)*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* Very chipper.
Has 2 clones.
*Charm ~ Double Team ~ Disarming Voice*​
Notes
-Let's see how long I can stick to keeping this battle super Ace Attorney themed pffff
-Belch did nothing on the first action.
-T-Bolt's Double Team created 3 clones.
-T-Bolt's Disarming Voice hit through Belch's Substitute.
-I assume Pokemon can present evidence more than once, and damage is based on a random item and not their actual held item, right? In any case, Belch threw a/his Lucky Egg on the third action. The presented evidence had 70 BP and cost 4% energy, but hit a clone.

-VM commands first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, TAKE THAT! can be used multiple times, and is a random item every time.

Okay Prosecutor Belch, you're doing great. Start with a *Swagger*. Then fire a powerful *Dragon Pulse.* On your last turn, fire another *Dragon Pulse*! If he protects, use *Acid Armor*.

*Swagger / Acid Armor ~ Dragon Pulse / Acid Armor ~ Dragon Pulse / Acid Armor*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 24, 2015)

Ughhhhh I screwed up. Goomy can't actually learn Taunt.

ZB, should Dragon redo the reffing, or are you fine leaving this as is?


----------



## Dragon (Mar 24, 2015)

.-. whoops, I'll take responsibility for not actually checking aaauugh. I'll redo the round, gimme a bit.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 24, 2015)

Alright, I fixed the round. Feel free to reissue commands if you'd like, VM!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 24, 2015)

Alright Prosecutor Belch, let's change our strategy. *Shock Wave* won't do much damage, but it will at least destroy those clones, so open with that. Follow with *Swagger* to throw T-Bolt off his game. Finish up with a *Dragon Pulse.* If he protects, make some clones of your own and delay your actions.

*Shock Wave / Double Team (max) ~ Swagger / Shock Wave / Double Team (max) ~ Dragon Pulse / Swagger / Double Team (max)*


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 24, 2015)

Disarming Voice ~ Hold it ~ Take That


----------



## Dragon (Mar 26, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 2*

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Pretty embarrassed.
-2 Attack. Has a Substitute (15%).
*Shock Wave / Double Team (max) ~ Swagger / Shock Wave / Double Team (max) ~ Dragon Pulse / Swagger / Double Team (max)*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* Very chipper.
Has 2 clones.
*Disarming Voice ~ HOLD IT! ~ TAKE THAT!*​
T-Bolt and all his clones giggle at Belch's facial expression, and then suddenly break out into a high, ear-piercing wail. Belch screws his face up in disgust. At this point, he's thoroughly annoyed with the Pichu and his shenanigans, headache be damned, and just wants to wipe the grin off of T-Bolt's face. Belch tenses up further, building up sparks of electricity on his slimy skin, and sends the electric energy flying away from him with a shout. T-Bolt flinches slightly as the sparks bite into his fur, but it's nothing he can't handle, really. His clones are a different story, however, and they flicker out of existence as the tiny bright sparks pass through their forms.

Belch puffs up and starts to boast about how cool his attack just was, and how T-Bolt didn't stand a chance. The Pichu couldn't even use electric attacks as well as  him, probably! T-Bolt couldn't even do anything other than stand there and scream, and be generally grating and annoying. Belch is just taking the opportunity to unload all his annoyances about the Pichu, when T-Bolt lets out a furious screech and yells at the top of his lungs: "HOLD IT!"

T-Bolt hops up and down on the spot, screeching a bit manically. There was no way that Belch was better at Electric attacks than him! That Shock Wave barely hurt at all, and who was covered in more scratches and breathing harder here? T-Bolt was in great shape, and Belch was starting to look a bit tired, don't you think? A murmur goes up in the gallery as the spectators agree with T-Bolt, who is still fuming and balling up his tiny fists. Belch frowns and is a bit disappointed he didn't get to say his whole piece, but T-Bolt looks mad enough for now, anyways.

Another screech from the Pichu snaps his attention back to the present, as T-Bolt opens up the Court Record and whips a Fire Stone right at Belch's head, yelling something incoherent about evidence. Fortunately, the Goomy's slime construct rears up and intercepts the projectile before it can reach its creator, sending the Fire Stone clattering to the ground unceremoniously. Belch just blinks and starts to focus some draconic energy into the air in front of him. He takes a deep breath, sending a purple orb of energy towards T-Bolt with a strong exhalation. The Pichu shrieks as the energy burns its way under his skin, and starts yelling at Belch furiously. This time, the Goomy just grins as T-Bolt gestures wildly and hops up and down, until the referee bangs the gavel on the judge's bench to end the round.

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 73% 
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* A bit calmer now.
-1 Defense, -1 Sp. Defense. Has a Substitute (6%).
*Shock Wave ~ Swagger ~ Dragon Pulse*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 87% 
*Energy:* 84%
*Status:* Shaking in anger.
+1 Attack. Confused (moderate).
*Disarming Voice ~ HOLD IT! ~ TAKE THAT!*​
Notes
-Again, Disarming Voice hit through Belch's Substitute.
-Shock Wave destroyed T-Bolt's clones.
-I reffed HOLD IT! as interrupting Swagger, causing slightly weaker confusion and only giving T-Bolt +1 Attack. It cost 3% energy (1/2 the damage it would have prevented, here rounded up to 1%, and 2% for the Defense drops)
-Belch lost the -2 Attack drops after the second action, as they came from Charm and T-Bolt lost his er, charm at that point.
-T-Bolt presented a Fire Stone on the third action, which had 70 BP and cost 4% energy.
-Zekrom_B0lt commands first.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 27, 2015)

Objection ~ Thunderbolt ~ Disarming Voice


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2015)

Well, if you're going for all-out attacking this round, I'll do the same and hope that the confusion makes a difference.

*Sludge Bomb ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 27, 2015)

boom



> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 3*

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 73% 
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* A bit calmer now.
-1 Defense, -1 Sp. Defense. Has a Substitute (6%).
*Sludge Bomb ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 87% 
*Energy:* 84%
*Status:* Shaking in anger.
+1 Attack. Confused (moderate).
*OBJECTION! ~ Thunderbolt ~ Disarming Voice*​
Out of nowhere, T-Bolt slams his tiny fist into the defence's bench behind him and yells OBJECTION! at the top of his lungs. Despite himself, Belch jumps a little and looks at the Pichu curiously. T-Bolt then proceeds to verbally take Belch apart, giving the Goomy such a hardcore verbal smackdown that he might as well have just punched him in the face. Belch just winces and lets T-Bolt talk and talk until he figures it's time to put an end to this. Belch inhales deeply and gathers waste fluids in his mouth, before spitting them forcefully towards T-Bolt with a loud burp. T-Bolt squeaks in surprise as the spitball soaks into his fur and _burns_, the surprise of the sudden pain ending his tirade.

T-Bolt frowns and balls his fists up, and his cheek pouches start to spark with electricity. With a comfortable smirk, the Pichu squeezes his eyes shut tightly and releases the electricity from him to Belch in a wide arc. The Goomy gasps as it strikes his Substitute with a loud crack, drawing sympathetic 'ooohs' from the audience in the gallery as the construct collapses into a pile of goop once again. Belch shakes his head violently, and then glares at T-Bolt. If that's how the Pichu wants to play, he can match that. He shuts his eyes and focuses energy into the space in front of him, creating a rough orb of purple dragon type energy. He sends it towards T-Bolt with a quick motion, and a smirk as the Pichu goes tumbling head over heels at the force of the attack.

T-Bolt tries to stand up, but finds that his head's going a bit fuzzy from hitting the floor. He gets to his feet and his eyes cross, and he falls back to the floor with a dull _thud_ as he finds his sense of balance a bit shot. Belch just grins and takes the opportunity to create another orb of energy, knocking T-Bolt off his feet again just as the Pichu finds his balance and manages to stand. The Goomy's wearing a wide grin on his face as the referee hits the stand with the gavel, signalling the end of the round.

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 64% 
*Energy:* 66%
*Status:* Has a big grin.
-1 Defense, -1 Sp. Defense.
*Sludge Bomb ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 76%
*Status:* Lightheaded. 
+1 Attack. Confused (mild).
*OBJECTION! ~ Thunderbolt ~ (confused)*​
Notes
-it's so hard to flavour the AA moves in terms of Pokemon battle damage omg
-The majority of sound-based moves seem to bypass Substitute, so I had OBJECTION! hit through Belch's Substitute as well.
-T-Bolt's Thunderbolt destroyed Belch's Substitute on the second action.
-T-Bolt hurt himself in confusion on the third action, and self inflicted damage ignores the damage cap.
-Vipera Magnifica commands first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, that was some fast reffing.

Good work, Belch, this has been a real _turnabout._ I want you to start by letting loose another *Sludge Bomb*. Follow that with a *Dragon Pulse*. Then, finish up by raising a loud *OBJECTION!* If there are clones on the field, use *Shock Wave*. If you can't hit him for whatever reason, use *Double Team*.

*Sludge Bomb / Shock Wave / Double Team ~ Dragon Pulse / Shock Wave / Double Team ~ OBJECTION! / Shock Wave / Double Team*


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 27, 2015)

Detect/Disarming Voice ~ Disarming Voice ~ Hold it


Note: i tried to post Disarming voice action one but i forgot to


----------



## Dragon (Mar 27, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 4*

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 64% 
*Energy:* 66%
*Status:* Has a big grin.
-1 Defense, -1 Sp. Defense.
*Sludge Bomb ~ Dragon Pulse ~ OBJECTION!*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 76%
*Status:* Lightheaded. 
+1 Attack. Confused (mild).
*Detect ~ Disarming Voice ~ HOLD IT!*​
T-Bolt hunches his shoulders up and gets ready to jump out of the way of whatever Belch is going to throw at him now, when his headache flares up and makes him sink to the floor. All he can do is scratch at the tiled floor as he tries not to completely collapse, leaving him completely defenseless as Belch hacks up another toxic spitball, splattering the burning fluids all over the Pichu's side. 

T-Bolt whimpers in pain, then turns the noise into a loud, plaintive wail. Belch shivers as the sound echoes in his head, and curls into himself, trying to block out the noise. Then he looks up sharply at the Pichu. He know just what'll shut him up! The Goomy focuses his energy into the air just before him, and creates a spinning ball of blue-purple draconic energy. With a little huff, he sends it flying towards T-Bolt. The Pichu yelps and once again goes tumbling head over heels into the defence's bench behind him.

Belch doesn't give the Pichu any time to recover, and presses forward with a big grin. He takes a deep breath and smirks down at T-Bolt, who's just getting to his feet, and yells OBJECTION! at the top of his lungs. T-Bolt squeaks in surprise, then recomposes himself fairly quickly. In the second before Belch can launch into his carefully prepared list of insults, T-Bolt hops up and down on the spot and yells HOLD IT! right back at him, as loudly as he can. 

He suddenly realizes that he's not quite sure what he's going to say here, as he stopped Belch before he could say anything. T-Bolt makes a face, and then just screams at the top of his lungs. Belch recoils. What kind of shoddy lawyering was this? This was a _court of law_ and there's not way T-Bolt was going to get away with just.. yelling instead of saying something rational! But to his horror, the gallery starts to murmur about the skillfulness of T-Bolt's technique, and Belch is suddenly very aware of the blood rushing to his head. He's relieved when the referee calls for the crowds to settle down, so the Trainers can give their next orders.

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 57% 
*Energy:* 53%
*Status:* Unhappy.
-2 Defense, -2 Sp. Defense.
*Sludge Bomb ~ Dragon Pulse ~ OBJECTION!*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 27%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Trying to catch his breath.
+1 Attack. Confused (mild).
*(confused) ~ Disarming Voice ~ HOLD IT!*​
Notes
-T-Bolt hurt himself in confusion on the first action.
-HOLD IT! cost 4% energy (1/2 the damage it would have prevented (4% damage, so 2% energy) and 2% for the defense drops).
-Zekrom_B0lt commands first.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 27, 2015)

Detect ~ Zap Cannon ~ Zap Cannon


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2015)

Use *Double Team* while he detects. Then hit him with two successive *Dragon Pulses*. If Zap Cannon actually hits and you are paralyzed, switch to *Facade*.

*Double Team ~ Dragon Pulse / Facade ~ Dragon Pulse / Facade*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 28, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 5*

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 57% 
*Energy:* 53%
*Status:* Unhappy.
-2 Defense, -2 Sp. Defense.
*Double Team ~ Dragon Pulse / Facade ~ Dragon Pulse / Facade*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 27%
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Trying to catch his breath.
+1 Attack. Confused (mild).
*Detect ~ Zap Cannon ~ Zap Cannon*​
T-Bolt hunches down low and pours all the energy he can muster into staring intently at Belch. The effect is just kind of off-putting, really, Belch decides, shifting uncomfortably as T-Bolt just.. stares him down. Belch just shakes his head and painstakingly starts off in a big circle around the courtroom, trailing gross slime behind him as he goes. T-Bolt watches warily as Belch struggles to move in a circle around him. The slime trail building up on the ground is making it a bit easier for Belch to move, but not much, and as he finally comes to a stop, the three extra Goomy afterimages copying his every move, he's breathing quite hard at the exertion.

T-Bolt visibly relaxes, sinking lower to the ground as he lets his intense concentration slip. The sudden change makes his headache come back, though, and he lets out a little wail and sinks even further to the floor as his head throbs and threatens to black out his vision. The four Goomys watch T-Bolt break down for a moment, then simultaneously start to build up the now familiar orbs of draconic energy. T-Bolt looks up just in time to get smacked in the face with a Dragon Pulse from all directions, it feels like.

At this point, the Pichu is both really annoyed and sore all over, and just wants to be done with the battle. T-Bolt whirls around and chooses a Goomy clone at random, then charges his cheek pouches with electricity to the point where it almost starts to hurt. The energy builds up and forms an unstable ball of electricity in T-Bolt's paws, and he looses it towards Belch with a shout. All four Goomys wince and duck their heads.. as the ball of electricity goes wild and flies almost a meter higher than its intended target. The crowds in the gallery yell and dive for cover as the huge ball of electricity explodes against the wall, shaking the entire courtroom. The two Trainers and referee duck under their benches as small bits of plaster fall from the ceiling, but Belch is determined to press forwards, even if the courtroom comes tumbling down around him. Just as T-Bolt turns his attention back to the circle of Belches around him, they simultaneously fire off another Dragon Pulse at him, knocking him off balance easily. As the referee peers out from under the judge's bench to end the round, T-Bolt slowly gets to his feet and puts his tiny fists up, probably for the last time this battle. He's pretty worn down, but it looks like he's not going out without putting up a fight.

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 57% 
*Energy:* 44% 
*Status:* Feeling like he's already won.
-2 Defense, -2 Sp. Defense. Has 3 clones.
*Double Team ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 3%
*Energy:* 60% 
*Status:* Barely standing.
+1 Attack. Confused (light).
*Detect ~ (confused) ~ Zap Cannon (miss)*​
Notes
-Goomy's base speed is like 20 points below the average for all Pokemon, so the max clones he could make is 3.
-T-Bolt hurt himself in confusion on the second action.
-T-Bolt's Zap Cannon on the third action missed on both accuracy rolls (it targeted a clone instead of Belch, and then missed the clone).
-VM commands first.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 28, 2015)

Okay Belch, you're doing great. Use *TAKE THAT!* as many times as you need to finish T-Bolt off. Use *Shock Wave* if he has clones. *Chill* if he protects/detects.

*(TAKE THAT! / Shock Wave / Chill) x3*


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 28, 2015)

Volt Tackle ~ Take That x2


----------



## Dragon (Mar 29, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> ...


*ROUND 6*

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 57% 
*Energy:* 44% 
*Status:* Feeling like he's already won.
-2 Defense, -2 Sp. Defense. Has 3 clones.
*TAKE THAT! / Shock Wave / Chill x3*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 3%
*Energy:* 60% 
*Status:* Barely standing.
+1 Attack. Confused (light).
*Volt Tackle ~ TAKE THAT! ~ TAKE THAT!*​
T-Bolt takes a deep breath and steels himself for what will likely be his last attack in this battle. His cheek pouches overflow with electricity and his fur starts to stand on end, then takes on a bright, white aura as he super-charges himself with energy. T-Bolt closes his eyes and spins to face a Belch at random, then flies towards the Goomy with incredible speed, faster than he should be capable of moving. 

The real Belch's stomach drops as he sees T-Bolt turn towards him, but doesn't have long to be distressed before the Pichu slams into him headfirst with the force of a sledgehammer, and simultaneously releases all his pent-up electricity into him. Belch can't even squeak as they both go flying backwards into the prosecutor's bench with a loud _crack_ as they hit it. The Goomy just lies there and stares up at the courtroom ceiling in shock, while T-Bolt manages to cough out a weak laugh and grin, before he finally lets himself slip into unconsciousness and go limp on the ground.

Vipera Magnifica (OO)
 ()
[Prosecutor Belch] M <Gooey> 
*Health:* 45% 
*Energy:* 44% 
*Status:* Shaken.
-2 Defense, -2 Sp. Defense.
*nothing*

Zekrom_B0lt (OO)

[T-Bolt] M <Static>
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 54% 
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Volt Tackle*​
Notes
-Volt Tackle hit and destroyed Belch's clones. T-Bolt was knocked out by the recoil damage.

-Zekrom_B0lt sends out and commands
-VM commands


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt (Mar 29, 2015)

You can win this 

Attorney *Froakie* the male Froakie

Blizzard ~ icy wind ~ icy wind


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 29, 2015)

*Swagger ~ Iron Tail ~ Draco Meteor*



Spoiler: what the courtroom will probably look like


----------



## Dragon (Apr 1, 2015)

Right, guess I better cut this one short; Zekrom_B0lt is DQ'd. 

VM gets $8 and I get $5, since ZB never got to send out that second Pokemon. Belch gets 3 EXP/happiness and T-Bolt gets 1. Good game while it lasted!


----------

